# What happened to this Schwinn???



## Rust_Trader (Feb 20, 2018)

Does anyone here ended up with this girls Schwinn?


----------



## spoker (Feb 20, 2018)

wished i wooda!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 22, 2018)

@Neanderthal77 has one like that I believe.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 20, 2018)

Think it got robbed of its fenders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Mar 21, 2018)

Semi frankenbike.??


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Think it got robbed of its fenders
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 24, 2018)

vincev said:


> Semi frankenbike.??




Nope... all OG... big thread about it years ago... I think you asked the same question too?? Ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Mar 24, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Nope... all OG... big thread about it years ago... I think you asked the same question too?? Ha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Painted parts look OG but I am 99% sure it had post war wheels, grips etc.


----------

